# Hummers again



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Took these is the yard today. I need to learn how to stop the motion with a flash I guess. Tough to do with just shutter speed. They don't usually show up until the sun is starting to go down and can't seem to get enough light to go faster than 1/2000th and that doesn't stop the wings.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

The middle pic looks pretty stinking good to me!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Hog Down. These guys mover so fast its difficult to get them in focus before they move .


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice stuff !!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------

